# [SOLVED] COD4 - Losing Key Packets



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi guys, 
I've been having a problem lately whilst playing call of duty 4. Its been ok until now...
Every time i join a server i start playing for about 10 seconds and then the game gets serious lag and then freezes. I then get a black screen and an error sayin Punkbuster kicked player..... Losing Key Packets.
I've looked on google for this problem but couldn't find anything conclusive.
Please help. I have tried reinstalling punkbuster and other things but it still kicks me.
Any help much appreciated.
~Floop12444~


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: COD4 - Losing Key Packets*

router name and brand please

is punkbuster allowed in your firewall?

whats your antivirus and firewall?

how is offline, any lag?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: COD4 - Losing Key Packets*

Thankyou for very quick reply. 
My router name is conexant.
punkbuster is allowed in my firewall.
I have AVG.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: COD4 - Losing Key Packets*

have you portforwarded COD4 yet?

theres 7 routers by conexant on here
http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: COD4 - Losing Key Packets*

My router model isn't on there. Mine is a Conexant Hasbani.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: COD4 - Losing Key Packets*

well you should just be able to use the port that needs to be forwarded from any router


hopefully your router interface is something like this
http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Conexant/Vulcan810100/Call_of_Duty_4.htm


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: COD4 - Losing Key Packets*

Mcninjaguy, thanks a lot
I have solved the problem, i just did what the website said and it now works.
Thankyou


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

no problem!

even if you can't find your exact router the brand your using should have around the same interface for all their routers


----------



## charlie1966 (Sep 10, 2011)

i need to know how to fix the loosing of key packets 9005


----------



## badboy1243 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'em getting kicked to because of key packets 9014 and 9005 and it's only in promod and in pb servers, then i get kicked and then it comes like black screen and punkbuster kicked player losing key packets.... pls help me i'even can't go in my clan promod server:sad:


----------

